# Intellect-driven phrasing



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

What phrases do we all use in common? I imagine that the way we word things might appear didactic to some, but to us just easy ways to preface information delivery. 

I say things like "I learned that," "Essentially..", "unless..", "Well..", "That's true.", "But.." a lot.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

"Basically.." 
"According to.." 
"On another hand.."
"Inaccurate."
"Define x."
"What if this happened...would that still hold up?"
"It may be..."
"Perhaps.."
"Not unlike.."
"If...then.."


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)

"might", "may be that", "some could", "while others...", "suppose", "what if", "etc.", etc.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Well almost every time I speak my ex, is quick to mock me and say "but" so apparently that sums me personally up. Apparently according to him I am supposed to answer with definitives (how, how can he proclaim certainty to anything)


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

Perhaps.
Though
Supposedly
Oh hey! (to introduce new information)
Elaborate. (asking for more information pertaining to a subject)
Close but no cigar.
...if I might ask. (an afterthought when I realize I am accidentally being nosey.)
Awww...


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know about phrases, but I often end up stitching together a bunch of words by hyphenating them... umm, adding hyphens in between them. Apart from this, while speaking, I try to _update_ my speech until I come up with the word... or phrase that fits best, knowwhatimsayin?


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't speak in certainties which is a reflection of the various fields of interests I have and likewise I buffer a lot of what I say with things like in the op. 

When expressing doubt I say things like "supposedly" which is basically code for "I need to research this and the variants there in."


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

So what you're saying is...
Well...
Also,...
No, just no <explanation of why you are wrong>
Hm,


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

"Which could be connected to..."


----------



## Zizeksucks (May 19, 2014)

"Define X" is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

"probably", "maybe", "possibly", "basically", "theoretically", "tend to"...etc. I tend to use those phrases a lot when I'm talking about an idea or just in everyday speech.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

I put in a vote for "Oh hey" and essentially - and when I can afford to chance pissing people off my favorite is - "why?" and "what difference would that make?" - I really mean those as questions but....


----------

